# Verkaufe meinen Gaming-PC



## facopse (2. Juni 2014)

Da in letzter Zeit andere Bereiche in meinem Leben wichtiger geworden sind, möchte ich jetzt meinen Gaming-PC verkaufen.

_CPU:_ Intel Core i7 930                       * € 80,-*
_Kühler:_ Scythe Mugen 2                 *    € 15,-*
_RAM:_ Kingston HyperX DDR3 1600 24 GB           *  € 55,- / 8 GB*
_Graka:_ GTX 580 1,5 GB                    *  € 140,-*
_MB:_ Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7            *   € 120,-*
_NT:_ Corsair AX1200                         *   € 120,-*
_SSD:_ Samsung MZ-5PA128 120 GB   * € 50,-*
SK: Creative X-Fi Titanium *€ 20,-*
_Gehäuse:_ Thermaltake Armor+ in schwarz (VH6000BWS) mit Lüftersteuerung *€ 20,-*

Wer schnell ist, kann den PC komplett mit zusätzlichem *DVD-Brenner*,* 2 TB HDD* und vorinstalliertem *Windows 7 Ultimate* (Retail Version) für* € 850,-* haben.
Ansonsten verkaufe ich die Einzelteile.
Preise sind, wenn überhaupt, im einstelligen Bereich verhandelbar. In meinen Augen sind sie bereits fair und handelsüblich. eBay lässt grüßen.
Versand ist möglich, aber Abholung in *München Harras* bevorzuge ich.


----------

